# Do your dogs watch tv?



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Gracie does. Her favorite show is PBS's Nature, but she'll watch anything with animals in it.
I'd love to see if you guys have pups who do the same thing, if so, it would be great to see pictures.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lol cute ... Mine won't sit still long enough to watch anything they are adhd LOL .. But I had a cat who watched TV...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww great pics, My Pooh Bear (RIP) used to love to watch the Eukanuba DOg Show on tv and she loved Ceasar Milan, lmaoooo. The boys don't though


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL @ watching CM, did she learn anything?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

nah, she just liked watching the dogs, but she was a certified therapy dog with her CGC and TT


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley loves Animal Planet. When it comes on he will climb up on the couch to watch. If I turn the channel he will look at me like What the heck are you doing? If I don't return it to the show he will get up and leave.


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

when ever their is cats on the tv Leah tries to get behind the flatscreen .she thinks its some kind of portal into the cat kingdom.


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

aww thats soo cute how she sits there and watches! I'm with Sadie though, my Deebo runs on a short fuse!! haha he's glanced at the TV but for no more than a few seconds.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Kangol watches Fox News, Animal Planet, and Discovery by himself; in addition, he will watch whatever my three year old is watching.

















>Moving this to the picture forum


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta's favorite shows are the Dukes of Hazzard and Smallville. She will watch them all day long. No pictures of doing this though. My sister little yellow lab Prada will watching her hunting training DVD's that is really cute to see.

We had a guinne pig that loved to watch the Lou Grant show. He would sit on the couch and eat his carrots I loved to tease him and I would sit down on the floor in front of him he would chitter at me and grab his carrot and move to the other end of the couch. LOL


----------



## SemperFiGirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Leo and Nora will watch movies and the crazy thing is that there are certain actors they don't like. Leo hates Arnold Schwarzenegger and Nora hates Clint Eastwood! They bark and growl at the TV when they see them! LOL!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiGirl said:


> Leo and Nora will watch movies and the crazy thing is that there are certain actors they don't like. Leo hates Arnold Schwarzenegger and Nora hates Clint Eastwood! They bark and growl at the TV when they see them! LOL!


OMG too funny!!!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ha! My Bailey doesnt care about the tv although yesterday her ears perked up when Its me or the dog came on & there was a lot of barking lol. Now, my mom's cousin's apbt goes APE$*** & tries to go thru the tv when he sees another dog on tv lol


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Love the second pic of Kangol, that is so funny! And lamo @ the thought of a Guinne Pig watching Lou Grant.

My 2 other dogs have never even glanced at the tv, for them it's not even there. I wonder why some animals are able to see and react to what's on the tv and others aren't? Or maybe they all are able, but some just don't care. I don't know, I've never had a tv watching dog before.


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

lmao at the Guinne Pig I had one (tasha) that LOVED Jerry Springer with a mini bowl of no salt no butter popcorn.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

We have a rescue that loves to watch TV! His name is Wayne and he will watch TV anytime he sees an animal on the screen. He loves America's Funniest home Videos.


----------

